# Lost .50 cal on the salt River AZ



## Prescott Fields (Nov 12, 2014)

Did not find your ammo can but wanted to piggy back on your thread to ask if anyone found a wallet around the private put in near the first camp (where all the commercial rafting trailers are). I launched on March 10 and wallet is nowhere to be found. Hope you find your ammo can and go pro Scott. 
Thanks,
Brody (928) 710-2310


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

This is a disappointment. I thought here was a huge pistol somewhere on the river.


----------



## stuntmansteve (Apr 28, 2008)

Randaddy said:


> This is a disappointment. I thought here was a huge pistol somewhere on the river.


I was hoping it was a frame-mounted machine gun.


----------



## crispy (May 20, 2004)

stuntmansteve said:


> I was hoping it was a frame-mounted machine gun.


I assumed it was a Barrett sniper rifle...


----------



## amv48 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ammo can was recovered. 
Thanks buzzards 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

